

Cisco Plans Big Push Into Server Market - raghus
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/20/technology/companies/20cisco.html?_r=1&partner=rss

======
aminuit
It makes a lot of sense. Some of Cisco's recent products, the ASA comes to
mind, are essentially x86 servers to begin with. Also, while the VMWare
Infrastructure client is pretty handy, an IOS-like virtual machine management
console would be a real win for us command line aficionados.

------
gaius
I honestly cannot imagine why someone would _want_ to get into the x86 server
market. It's a brutal race to the bottom. The only way to make money here is
as a systems integrator.

------
jhancock
It would be good to see some more competition here. Sun, Dell, HP, IBM, they
each have interesting strengths. But Cisco does have a chance to shake things
up.

------
patrickg-zill
This is a puff piece.

I will wait until Cisco ships something into the market.

